# Amber Essential Oil?



## pamielynn (Oct 30, 2016)

This may end up being a stupid question, but I'm going to ask it anyway.

Had a customer yesterday tell me that she has a 'big bottle of amber essential oil, that cost $500' and she'd like to 'give' it to me, so that I can make salt scrubs and soap for her with it.

I have never heard of amber essential oil - *it this a thing*?

I did a google search and all I came up with is one company that I never heard of and Mountain Rose Herbs has an aroma oil made with '100% natural amber oil' - I have no idea what that is....

Anybody ever heard of amber essential oil?


----------



## lsg (Oct 30, 2016)

Eden Botanicals has a fossilized amber oil and a combination of essential oils that they call Amber - Pure & Simple.

http://www.edenbotanicals.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=amber


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you for the link, lsg - to me, this is the key phrase:

"Unlike our oils from living plants, there is no essential oil that can be directly obtained from the fossilized resin."

I'm going with that as truth, especially since I've never seen a true 'amber essential oil'.

Thanks for your help!


----------

